

The hidden "F" in your web page - jsjenkins168
http://blogtrench.blogspot.com/2007/08/hidden-f-in-your-web-pages.html

======
axod
Could also be an cause and effect mixed up - most websites are designed in an
F sort of arrangement, with important stuff at the top, and the left side, and
some important stuff half way down.

Have they been designed like that because that's how users naturally read
stuff, or has it just become the 'norm'.

------
Tichy
Wouldn't it also depend on the layout of the web page, though? It almost reads
as if scientists have discovered that people read from left to right, starting
from the top and then proceeding to following lines in a vertical movement
from the top to the bottom.

------
pg
This is a clearly a linkjack site, but I can't find the original source. Can
anyone else?

~~~
jsjenkins168
You're right, this is apparently a linkjack to an older article from over a
year ago.

As far as I can tell, here is the source (Jakob Nielson's site):
<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/reading_pattern.html>

